# Omnipod



## Amanda102 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any more omnipod users on the forum? Hannah has never looked back since getting hers and I wondered whether other people (especially children) are being offered it?


----------



## martindt1606 (Oct 23, 2012)

Amanda102 said:


> Just wondering if there are any more omnipod users on the forum? Hannah has never looked back since getting hers and I wondered whether other people (especially children) are being offered it?



I saw this on a stand at the Diabetes UK event in Warwick.  It looked impressive and the rep lived in my area - however I was only given the option of Animas.  I have been on the Vibe for 7 days and it is hard work.


----------



## Amanda102 (Oct 23, 2012)

It really is fantastic and my daughter was offered it just 4 months after diagnosis. She didn't fancy a pump because of the tubing and our nurse told us that the omnipod had just been sanctioned in the uk and she would check the funding was there, which it was. I think I must just be very lucky with our PCT. At first she was self conscious about wearing the pod, but now she is much more at ease with it. I can't imagine how it would be without it now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to hear your daughter is getting on so well with the Omnipod Amanda. Oddly enough it really doesn't appeal to me as I prefer the flexibility of site positioning with a tube. Just goes to show how different we are!


----------



## Amanda102 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not really sure what you mean? Hannah can put her pod anywhere. She usually wears it on her lower back or thigh, but has had it on her arm and stomach in the past.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2012)

Probably just my perception... But I can *just* cope with leaning/sitting/lying on a site with a smallish tube-based connection. It has always seemed to me that I'd really only have abdomen available for the increased size of a pod - and even then not really want to lean my arm across it.


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm the same as everydayupsanddowns, I prefer the smaller infusion sets you get with a tubed pump. When I tried a demo pod I found it much more intrusive having something so big attached to me rather than just the small infusion set. 

That's why it's so important we have a varied pump market - so that we can all pick the one that works best for us.


----------



## Amanda102 (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely. It's all about choice really and people being able to choose what suits them best!


----------



## Marier (Oct 24, 2012)

martindt1606 

Can i ask why you feel Vibe is hard work ??? I ask out of curiosity as this is the pump iv been offerd in January. 
Marie


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 24, 2012)

Marier said:


> martindt1606
> 
> Can i ask why you feel Vibe is hard work ??? I ask out of curiosity as this is the pump iv been offerd in January.
> Marie



When you first have a pump it takes a lot and I mean a lot of hard work setting it up. The Vibe/animas 2020 are very simplistic pumps to operate, it's just the set up of basals that takes time and effort.


----------



## Marier (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahh  i see thanks for letting me know . Do you think it too diffiacult ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2012)

Marier said:


> Ahh  i see thanks for letting me know . Do you think it too diffiacult ?



Operating the pump is childs play.

The set up and getting everything right can be slow tedious and very frustrating for some people and others who have a fairly stable pattern sail through it. A minimum of 6 weeks as a guesstimate for the lucky ones and about 6 mths for others. With life long tweaking to follow.

The bottom line is a pump is not plug and play it only does as you tell it 
Buy yourself the book pumping insulin (Amazon) this will give you a head start.


----------

